#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Νόμιμη αμοιβή για έκδοση έγκρισης δόμησης

## grno01

Θα ηθελα επισης να μάθω ποιες μελετες σημειώνω στο ΤΕΕ για την υποβολη φακέλου εγκρισης δόμησης.Ποιες αμοιβες απαιτουνται να πληρωθούν?

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού για την έγκριση δόμησης απαιτούνται οπωσδήποτε το τοπογραφικό και το διάγραμμα δόμησης, θα απαιτούνται και οι αντίστοιχες αμοιβές  μελετών του τοπογραφικού και των αρχιτεκτονικών.

Για την άδεια δόμησης θα απαιτούνται και οι αμοιβές των μελετών που απλώς θα κατατεθούν αλλά δεν θα ελεγχθούν.

Τώρα, αν σου ζητήσουν τις αμοιβές όλες στην αρχή, ενημέρωσέ μας να γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## Kostas2002

Ποια είναι όμως η αμοιβή του διαγράμματος δόμησης?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε αμοιβή διαγράμματος δόμησης αλλά σε αμοιβή αρχιτεκτονικών.
Για να συντάξεις το διάγραμμα δόμησης θα πρέπει να έχεις σχεδιάσει όλες τις κατόψεις και μία τομή τουλάχιστον, θεωρώ δε και τις όψεις διότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κάνουμε αρχιτεκτονική χωρίς και την διαμόρφωση των όψεων.
Το διάγραμμα δόμησης είναι το τελευταίο σχέδιο, το επιστέγασμα της αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης μας, σχέδιο βέβαια απαραίτητο μόνο για τη συμμόρφωσή μας με τους κανονισμούς και τους περιορισμούς δόμησης.

Συνεπώς, ως αμοιβή θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να λογίζεται όλη η αμοιβή των αρχιτεκτονικών.

----------


## Kostas2002

Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως για να φτάσει μια μελέτη σε επίπεδο δημιουργίας Διαγράμματος δόμησης πρέπει να είναι σε φάση προμελέτης.
Αυτό το λέω σύμφωνα με το 696/74 όπου λέει στην φάση της προμελέτης:



> β) Την εκπόνησιν προσχεδίων αρχιτεκτονικής λύσεως, ενδεχομένως μετά τυχόν απαιτουμένων παραλλαγών εις τα οποία διαλαμβάνονται άπασαι αι κατόψεις και όψεις, ως και αι απαραίτητοι τομαί του έργου, η γενική διάταξις αυτού εν τω χώρων των προβλεπομένων προσπελάσεων ως και σχηματικόν προοπτικόν ή αξονομετρικόν σχέδιον εφ' όσον τούτο κρίνεται σκόπιμον προκειμένου να καταστή απολύτως κατανοητή η προτεινόμενη λύσις.


Ενώ  το ΦΕΚ251Β/12 ζητάει:



> 4. τα περιγράμματα επιφανειών και ο υπολογισμός εμβαδών για χώρους ειδικών χρήσεων του κτιρίου που απαιτούν βεβαιώσεις κύριας χρήσης.
> 5. την τομή (σχηματική) για τον έλεγχο του μέγιστου ύψους του κτιρίου, του ιδεατού στερεού, τη διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου σε σχέση με το φυσικό και το οριστικά διαμορφωμένο έδαφος, το πραγματοποιούμενο ύψος του κτίσματος και το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος.
> 6. ενδεικτικές (σχηματικές) όψεις. 
> 7. τη διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου με τις απαραίτητες ενδείξεις για τον υπολογισμό της φύτευσης και της στάθμης εδάφους σε κάθε διαμορφούμενο επίπεδο.
> 8. ενδεικτική τρισδιάστατη απεικόνιση της κατασκευής με γραμμικό ή ελεύθερο σχεδιασμό.

----------

